
Insanely Useful Google Chrome Extensions Every Developer Should Have in 2020 - eibrahim
https://medium.com/front-end-weekly/10-insanely-useful-google-chrome-extensions-every-developer-should-have-in-2020-603e832abca2
======
bradknowles
Title should include the words “web site” after “every” and before
“developer”.

